

Ask HN: How to accept payments? - danest

I want to start doing some freelance work on the side. What are the some of the ways to accept online payments from clients?<p>I currently have a google checkout account, would this work well or is their something that is a lot better?
======
richardofyork
PayPal is the most convenient for most clients, since it is reputable and used
ubiquitously. The downside is that if the invoice is large > than $3000, you
will lose a good chunk in PayPal fees.

Checks are great because you get to keep all the money...well, except for
taxes later,

Wire Transfer (Bank) is a great option if the invoice is huge (more than
$3000), to avoid costly fees.

The other options suggested above are good alternatives, too.

------
LeBlanc
For freelance billing of clients the best tool is probably WePay.

You can send a bill (including recurring bills) to clients, and have a full
list of all invoices and whether they've been paid or not. They can pay with a
credit card or bank account, and then you can either direct deposit the money
into your bank account, or send yourself a check for the money.

------
jeggers5
If you're in the US, you can use Square: <http://squareup.com/>

For online payments, Google Checkout should work fine unless you have any
particular gripes with it.

------
bluesix
If you're just doing freelance work, I find direct deposit works best. Many
clients don't use credit card for large amounts because of fees, which you'll
also incur for most online payment systems

------
revti
I think best online payment is via "Paypal" and lot of free lancer site pay
via paypal.

